# iPhone kindle help



## Riotohart (Nov 2, 2013)

I do reviews for indie authors n done send me book though smashmouth it PDF format but when I go looking for my book in kindle its not there?? Is there a way to get it on my kindle n have it where the book shows up on the shelf like thing?? Plz help Ty Bridget


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1350891

I don't own an iPhone, but the above thread may help.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

For a PDF, you'll be better off with an app that's made for reading PDFs.  One that I use most often (on my iPad Mini, not my phone) is NeoSoar - I've found I like it best because I can put the PDF in landscape mode to make the font bigger.  The most obvious choice, of course, is Adobe Reader, since PDFs are an Adobe thing, but NeoSoar is the one I keep going back to.

Honestly though, I despise trying to read PDF files on anything - phone, tablet, anything.  They're just totally user unfriendly, and while some will convert reasonably well to Kindle (or other) formats, others don't.  At all.  But you could try having Amazon convert it to their format by emailing it to your iPhone's Kindle address (if you don't know it, go to amazon.com/myk and click on "Manage Your Devices" in the left column).  Send the PDF to your Kindle app as an attachment, with "Convert" in the subject line.  Amazon will convert it to the proper format.  It may or may not convert well, but it's worth a try.


----------

